# Game 34: Spurs vs Dallas Mavericks - Friday, January 5, 2006; 7:00 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (23 - 10) vs Dallas Mavericks (26 - 7)*








vs









*Location:* AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX
*Date:* Friday - January 5, 2006
*Time:* 7:00 PM CST / 8:00 PM EST / 6:00 PM MST / 5:00 PM PST / 1:00 AM GMT
*TV:* ESPN, KENS 5
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Robert Horry *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Emanuel Ginobili *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Michael Finley
Brent Barry
Fabricio Oberto
Beno Udrih
Matt Bonner
Jacque Vaughn
Eric Williams
Jackie Butler

*Injuries*
Francisco Elson - C - Shoulder - Out until at least mid-January

*Mavericks Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Erick Dampier *|* PF - Dirk Nowitzki *|* SF - Josh Howard *|* SG - Jason Terry *|* PG - Devin Harris

*Bench*
Jerry Stackhouse
Devean George
Greg Buckner
DeSagana Diop
Anthony Johnson
Austin Croshere
DJ Mbenga
Jose Juan Barea
Pops Mensah-Bonsu

*Injuries*
No injuries reported.​


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

spurs will end the mavs streak or the mavs will add to the spurs' streak

i guarantee it


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

hi im new said:


> spurs will end the mavs streak or the mavs will add to the spurs' streak
> 
> i guarantee it


I have to agree with that one!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Someone's streak is going to have to end and in this case I hope both teams end their streaks. Pop better put Oberto in the starting lineup in place of Horry. Oberto has been playing pretty badly off the bench, maybe a start will spark him. He can't be much worse than Horry right now. Win or lose this will be another classic game for the ages. We've run into a bad stretch but I am confident the Spurs aren't as bad as they have been playing.

LineOFire's Prediction:

Dallas Mavericks - 97
San Antonio Spurs - 101


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

you really think this game will reach 100? I don't know about that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Walton: "Spurs guards can't stop Dallas' penetration."

Fortunately, Dallas' guards can't stop SA's. Nice and 1 by Duncan.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

oberto is playing really well


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he's about the only one... dirk is going nuts


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

that was a great play at the end there, but someone tell me WHY pop would put in bowen for that last second shot. hes been sucking after going back to the old ball. they should have had manu, tony, finely, oberto and duncan out there. what the hell man


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, that's pretty much game. You couldn't have asked for a better final play but the wide open shot didn't fall. The story of the game was all the missed perimeter shots and missed free throws. It's usually Josh Howard and Jason Terry that kill us but tonight Dirk was just unstoppable. I'm disappointed but regardless of what Bill Walton says, this was not a must win game.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

During this horrible three game losing streak our perimter players (Bowen, Horry, Barry, Udrih, and Finley) are now a combined 18-65 from the field. That's .246 shooting percentage which pretty much says it all. Parker, Duncan, and Ginobili are all better than last tear. It's the role players that are sucking it up.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Bowen, horry and finley are pretty much done from contributing anything in offense for any team. I dont think there is any other team where they would get as many open looks as they do on the spurs and still they are sucking big time.

Udrih has been disappointing for me. He is not exactly a good backup. Barry has been shooting well, but he is a very poor defender.

The spurs MUST do some retooling in their roster if they hope to win another ring anytime soon.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wats the record for most double digit win streaks? it looks like no one can stop the mavs.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

20 soemthing by the lakers, im pretty sure they wont break it


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

I like Robert Horry but, he is the end of the line as far as shooting goes IMO.

This is 3 straight losses now, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hey, this game is on right now. and we are up by 8 in the 2nd.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

> Spurs' Duncan falls for Johnson's verbal deke
> 
> Tim Duncan heard the voice, screaming demands during his first four seasons with the Spurs.
> There is no mistaking Avery Johnson's high-pitched, nasal intonation and his New Orleans accent, and Duncan grew accustomed to following Johnson's commands when the two were teammates on the Spurs.
> ...


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...s/MYSA010607.07C.BKNspurs.duncan.3623105.html


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...s/MYSA010607.07C.BKNspurs.duncan.3623105.html


thats awesome!!!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

AJ has our secrets!:eek8:


----------

